# Phrag Seymour Tower



## cnycharles (Feb 29, 2020)

My Seymour Tower from Orchids for You is again flowering, and the first flower has held on while the second opened! Nice fragrance


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 29, 2020)

When did you get this?


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 29, 2020)

I think it was around 4 yrs ago


----------



## abax (Feb 29, 2020)

Lovely Charles. I don't have this one and I'd certainly
like to. Do you remember where you bought it?


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 1, 2020)

The store is called orchids for you, in Vienna Virginia. I also bought one from orchids.com about half a year later but scale killed that one (the scale was from a different plant)

I just saw online that mount prospect orchids and orchids.com list having them. Angela, I see that in 2017 you’d said that you had one. Hopefully it’s just hidden in your collection?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 1, 2020)

I’m fortunate to live 10-15 minutes from OFY. But I believe they are a vendor at the upcoming Maryland Orchid Show next weekend at the Timonium Fair Grounds north of Baltimore, if that is more convenient


----------



## abax (Mar 1, 2020)

Thank you Charles. I do have one, but it's not bloomed
for me so far. I forget things often lately!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 1, 2020)

Yw! I understand Hopefully yours will bloom soon!


----------



## southernbelle (Mar 2, 2020)

cnycharles said:


> My Seymour Tower from Orchids for You is again flowering, and the first flower has held on while the second opened! Nice fragrance


Very nice. Good growing!!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 30, 2020)

My Seymour tower has ‘branch’ flowered and has two open flowers and an opening bud!


----------



## abax (May 1, 2020)

Love the two-toned petals.


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2020)

Nice, thanks for sharing. That branching is how you know it's a dalessandroi hybrid!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 9, 2020)

Very nice and interesting long and pointed petals...


----------

